
Show HN: I built a fully ReactJS/Redux WPAPI theme - jackreichert
https://www.jackreichert.com
======
jackreichert
There is a link to the github repo in the footer of the site.

Still a work in progress, but I was itching to go live with it.

I look forward to your thoughts.

